
GoPro Unveils New Devices as It Faces Heat from Smartphone Cameras - firefoxd
https://www.wsj.com/articles/gopro-unveils-new-devices-as-it-faces-heat-from-smartphone-cameras-1506623263
======
mgiannopoulos
On the shop, 749 euros seems pricey
[https://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/fusion/CHDHZ-101.html](https://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/cameras/fusion/CHDHZ-101.html)

